# Komet super disassembly woes



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm trying go to service my komet super coaster brake, and I can't get the dust cover in the driver out. I know something is off, because the ball bearings came out, but it won't budge. Did the screwdriver like they said and all. Spent an hour and all I got was a blister for my trouble.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> I'm trying go to service my komet super coaster brake, and I can't get the dust cover in the driver out. I know something is off, because the ball bearings came out, but it won't budge. Did the screwdriver like they said and all. Spent an hour and all I got was a blister for my trouble.








Is this what you have ?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

This one... First diagram on the site. Piece 14. http://sheldonbrown.com/sutherland/CB-IGH-2-sachs.pdf


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

K-104...Dust cone or cup


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

Dang it! Not that picture. Just the site.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

The dust cover should pop right out with a large flat-blade screwdriver. If the bearings came out then the dust shield is nearly there too, I'd think.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

Two hours so far. Nada. I am using a screwdriver like you're supposed to.


----------



## frampton (Mar 8, 2014)

Try some heat.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

If the bearings are out, clean the driver and race area, install new bearings, seat dust cover, reassemble hub.
No real reason to fight with it.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay. What's the worst that could happen, right?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

*Dust cone/cap*




 


The cone cover or cap was stuck . I applied some wd-40
& next day I was able to remove it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

post a pic of what you're dealing with?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

alw said:


> post a pic of what you're dealing with?



Your picture was it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Your picture was it.




Yes, but I'd like to see where you are with it.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer, 
you were showing me "piece 14" on the brake side which is also a dust cap.

But I see that you are referring to the "dust cap" as in the post that alw
has posted which is on the opposite side.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

alw said:


> Yes, but I'd like to see where you are with it.



Okay. Here we go...


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Jennifer,
> you were showing me "piece 14" on the brake side which is also a dust cap.
> 
> But I see that you are referring to the "dust cap" as in the post that alw
> has posted which is on the opposite side.



I couldn't get it to delete that picture after I tried to post it. It's #14 in the sutherland's link diagram. I'm sorry.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> I couldn't get it to delete that picture after I tried to post it. It's #14 in the sutherland's link diagram. I'm sorry.




no problemo...

Like they said..."don't fight it"...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

You might get more leverage if you put the guts into the shell w/o the axle, screw the driver in, then you can hold the hub shell and driver, maybe wrap a shop towel around it. Might give enough leverage to remove the dust cover. Seeing some damage already tho, so maybe quit and reassemble.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

alw said:


> You might get more leverage if you put the guts into the shell w/o the axle, screw the driver in, then you can hold the hub shell and driver, maybe wrap a shop towel around it. Might give enough leverage to remove the dust cover. Seeing some damage already tho, so maybe quit and reassemble.




Yeah. Kind of what I was thinking. It was already like that. The rest was great... After I got the dirt, hair, and whatever the black grease last used off the parts. Thank you. Anyone got another dust cover in case this one won't do it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

I still don't see how the bearings came out w/o the dust cover budging, unless the lip was misshapen enough to allow them to exit?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

Screw drivers are for screws. I would recommend getting one of these tools

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/kti-70356?seid=srese1&gclid=CKKf3-rBhL0CFUVgMgod0HQAqQ


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

alw said:


> I still don't see how the bearings came out w/o the dust cover budging, unless the lip was misshapen enough to allow them to exit?




I think it is. It feels that way when I ran a finger around in there. That side was caked in dirt... And hair, and I'm not sure if this lube was motor oil or not. The rest of the parts are I. Really awesome shape. It's just this one stupid piece. Will it screw up the whole hub if it's not right? I don't want to chew up an otherwise good looking hub. I'll buy the piece I need to get something not chewed up.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Screw drivers are for screws. I would recommend getting one of these tools
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/kti-70356?seid=srese1&gclid=CKKf3-rBhL0CFUVgMgod0HQAqQ





Now I know... Wish I had sooner. Thank you. How does that work? Is it like a tiny cup remover like they make for forks?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Screw drivers are for screws. I would recommend getting one of these tools
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/kti-70356?seid=srese1&gclid=CKKf3-rBhL0CFUVgMgod0HQAqQ




Would work great for this application...for the person with 3 hands  
I don't think the jaws would make a purchase on the dust cover with the bearings installed, even if I had an extra arm.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

You insert the tool, turn the screw which expands the jaws inside the dust cap, yank the slide hammer back. You don't need three hands.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> I think it is. It feels that way when I ran a finger around in there. That side was caked in dirt... And hair, and I'm not sure if this lube was motor oil or not. The rest of the parts are I. Really awesome shape. It's just this one stupid piece. Will it screw up the whole hub if it's not right? I don't want to chew up an otherwise good looking hub. I'll buy the piece I need to get something not chewed up.




IMO: install new bearings if you can, dry, insert the axle and turn it. See if anything is binding. If not, lube it up and go.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay. Thanks, y'all. It's my first coaster attempt.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 8, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> Yeah. Kind of what I was thinking. It was already like that. The rest was great... After I got the dirt, hair, and whatever the black grease last used off the parts. Thank you. Anyone got another dust cover in case this one won't do it?









I have this one from a new departure...not sure if it'll work .
it's straight & it's not as bad as the photo shows...

(it's the one without the face ! lol...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 8, 2014)

2jakes said:


> I have this one from a new departure...not sure if it'll work .
> it's straight & it's not as bad as the photo shows...
> 
> (it's the one without the face ! lol...




nearly certain it will not fit.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

I have some of these hubs complete and some parts. If you need anything, ask...


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

Rub groove on my axle... Thoughts?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

If you roll the axle on something that is really flat, like glass, you can tell if it is bent.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> If you roll the axle on something that is really flat, like glass, you can tell if it is bent.




Not bent. Just a groove you can feel. Probably the same goob who trashed the front wheel.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll look for hubs tomorrow. Do you want one with good chrome? Your mail box is full. Its better to email me directly chris at fattiretrading dot com


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 8, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I'll look for hubs tomorrow. Do you want one with good chrome? Your mail box is full. Its better to email me directly chris at fattiretrading dot com




Just fixed it. I have a nice hub, so outsides aren't needed to be pretty.


----------

